# What is the Next Most Important Tool?



## FrankS (Jun 19, 2021)

You have your mower, your weedeater, and your edger. Ya gots yer sprayer and yer spreader.

What's next? Anything, or are you sitting pretty on those things?

(Yes. There is a thing that I think I should get. I just want to see if it even gets mentioned.)


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Beer cooler/garage refrigerator :mrgreen:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you reel mow, a PRS (Power Rotary Scissors) is a good tool to have.

I would also say a good blower is a must have.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Missing from that list for me are My Tractor, my ATV and associated attachments.


----------



## FrankS (Jun 19, 2021)

Doh! Blower - good answer! I didn't even think of that one. I could probably use a blower.

I also have the dethatcher and leaf rake covered.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Hose with hose reel auto retract. I have been enjoying not having to manually wind up the hose to keep the yard looking tidy.


----------



## PodScot (Mar 18, 2021)

Blower


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Agree. If you don't have a blower, I would go there next.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Blower then proplugger.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

+1 on the pro plugger. Best $40 I have spent (in the yard)


----------



## FrankS (Jun 19, 2021)

I have two or three types of grass that tend to lay flat. I am not going to kill off the yard to start over because I don't want to be constantly fighting against foreign invasions.

I've been thinking that the answer, for me, is a budget friendly verticutter. I see that nobody mentioned one of those...


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm learning a verticutter is critical to a healthy lawn cut short.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

FrankS said:


> …a budget friendly verticutter. I see that nobody mentioned one of those...


Great tool - just not something I would recommend ahead of a blower. :thumbup:


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

FrankS said:


> You have your mower, your weedeater, and your edger. Ya gots yer sprayer and yer spreader.
> 
> What's next? Anything, or are you sitting pretty on those things?
> 
> (Yes. There is a thing that I think I should get. I just want to see if it even gets mentioned.)


Probably a good garden rake. You need a nice rake when you do overseeding.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

A wide-brimmed hat to keep the Texas sun off my face and neck.


----------



## Retired292 (May 9, 2021)

:thumbup:


JayGo said:


> A wide-brimmed hat to keep the Texas sun off my face and neck.


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

Some aeration shoes.


----------



## Trommel (Oct 15, 2019)

a compost spreader..


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Leaf blower?


----------



## mdalby (May 30, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> If you reel mow, a PRS (Power Rotary Scissors) is a good tool to have.


Why is a PRS best for those that reel mow vs rotary?

Is a rotary scissors head not a good option for rotary?

Would the PRS not be a good option against my curbing by my lawn?

Anyone have a recommended cheapest source for the PRS?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

mdalby said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > If you reel mow, a PRS (Power Rotary Scissors) is a good tool to have.
> ...


It will work just fine for lawns that are rotary mowed I was just making the point that with a reel mowed lawn it allows you to trim the areas you can't get to reel low and doesn't rip the grass. It definitely would work great with a rotary mowed lawn too.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

mdalby said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > If you reel mow, a PRS (Power Rotary Scissors) is a good tool to have.
> ...


Easy - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1317

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=386152#p386152
Discount being a lawnforum member!

Rotary scissors are definitely an upgrade over string rotary or reel.


----------



## pseudodennis (Apr 19, 2021)

Gorilla cart! Never thought I'd use mine as much as I do.


----------

